
Open Text Summarizer - kqr2
http://libots.sourceforge.net/
======
apgwoz
I took a look at this once before, and it took me quite a bit of work to get
it actually working. However, it works in a very simplistic manner, which may
not be appropriate for you're use. In the basic case it just computes word
frequencies and keeps the sentences which have the most frequent words.

The quickest extension to this idea would be to include WordNet to compute
frequencies of concepts. Of course in reality you probably would use something
better than WordNet...

~~~
brand
WordNet is actually quite good. If you're looking for some accessible NLP
tools, NLTK (<http://www.nltk.org/>) is nice. It's written in Python, and uses
WordNet in several ways.

The author of ots isn't really interested in working on it anymore. A couple
of the features are deprecated, but this isn't documented.

------
whughes
Mac OS X has something almost identical to this built into its Services menu.
By the way, the Services menu is tragically underused and needs help.

